# Spot or round piece on electric yellow cichlid



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

What is the spot on the bottom rear fin of this fish? Two of my fish have it and the rest don't.


----------



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It's called an "egg spot" and is part of the breeding arsenal of male Haplochromine cichlids. Check this article:

New research into egg spots in cichlids | News | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## srshaggy (Feb 10, 2011)

I had the same question with mine too. Glad to know I'm not the only one out there.


----------

